# Kabobs



## RedNeckWino (Jun 2, 2011)

Marinated all in Elderberry wine that went to vinegar on me. Chilled blackberry to have with dinner. A few Morels and leaks on the side. Shrimp chicken pork and beef, onions and tomatoes.


----------



## Mike93YJ (Jun 2, 2011)

What time are we eating?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 2, 2011)

OMG do they look good! Nice job.


----------



## Flem (Jun 2, 2011)

I love morels. Use to hunt them with my dad years ago. Quite a delicacy but hard to find them. I've heard Michigan is a great place for them.


----------



## closetwine (Jun 2, 2011)

Pass me a shrimp one please!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 2, 2011)

OK, what is a morel?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 2, 2011)

LOL something most of us lack! LMAO

Really it is a very expensive mushroom


----------



## Flem (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the pic, Dan.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 2, 2011)

Days a lot of kay bobs! 

Nice!


----------



## RedNeckWino (Jun 3, 2011)

Between the wife and myself....4 left. Its now 1:30am....none left. hahahaha
Wow those were good. Had 1 1/2 pounds of morels and 1/2 pound of leaks, need more next time. First thing in the morning I think I need a work out.


----------

